#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  what are the skill should have the project manager

## Wondergirl

1-gestao-financeira.jpg Ideally ,the project manager should have very good interpersonal skills enabling him OR her to
assemble and manage a diverse team of development .



Responsible for overall developmentManage the budgets ,schedule ,and personnelKeep the team focused
And Your suggestion

----------


## Moana

> 1-gestao-financeira.jpg Ideally ,the project manager should have very good interpersonal skills enabling him OR her to
> assemble and manage a diverse team of development .
> 
> 
> 
> Responsible for overall developmentManage the budgets ,schedule ,and personnelKeep the team focused
> And Your suggestion



Communication. Did you know that 90 percent of a project manager's time is spent communicating? ...Leadership. ...Team management. ...Negotiation. ...Personal organization. ...Risk management.

----------

